# anyone do the mystery shopping?



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies
does anyone do the mystery shoppers thing? keep seeing articles about it registering to do it and wondered if it was worth a go? seen one called Mshop where its all meant to be done online?

interested to hear what you all think about it.

Julia


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

One piece of advice. If it looks too good to be true, it probably is!

I haven't been a mystery shopper but used to be a checkout manager and know that these things usually promise lots but deliver very little for your time and effort. Mshop say they pay up to £50 an hour but most of the jobs they will likely cost out at half an hour or a lot under and they will pay less anyway. One mystery shopper I knew (no we were not supposed to know who they were but I happened to know her socially and put two and two together one day when she was in shopping) earned about £10 a job. That was a few years ago mind you. 
Also, depends on where you live how much work you get (not sure if that applies on line but it does with visits) as, traditionally, the denser the population the more work there is and the less distance you have to travel to get there. Also check if your travel expenses are reimbursed and how the reimburse you for any purchases you have to make. 
Pro rata it's not great pay but if you have the time, and just doing it for a bit of money for the odd treat then worth looking into. There's a lot of mystery shopping scams out there so whatever you do, do NOT give them your bank or credit card details at all. If they ask for it, they are not genuine. 
Before you go any further, check with this site: http://www.mystery-shoppers.co.uk/ if Mshop are a credible company.

C~x

/links


----------

